# 07 Altima SE, 3.5, Need Clutch disc or kit? Where can I find?



## catzmail (Aug 2, 2015)

I have a 2007 Altima SE, 3.5. We have looked locally and online for a clutch disc but can't find one. Can't even find a kit for it. Really don't want to have to go to dealership.

I have found on some sites the Exedy NSK1008 will fit then other sites say it won't. The manufacture date is 12/06 which apparently makes a difference. Anyone have any idea if this one will fit my car or where I can find one that will?


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I found a oem pt#30205-JA10A (disc & plate) maybe that will help in the search


----------



## catzmail (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks. Looks like we are going to have to get from dealership. No one has it and can't find anyone to resurface it. At least we can get a shop discount so it won't cost as much as walk in customer, but still a lot!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the flywheel may need some attention, I dont think they can be resurfaced and new ones are big $$$$$


----------



## broken_altima (Aug 29, 2015)

i have a manual 2007 altima that im parting out so if you wanna come take it apart to get the part then i'll sell it to you 7809749633


----------

